# MSOS activates; MARSOC steps toward future



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 10, 2007)

*MSOS activates; MARSOC steps toward future*

July 9, 2007; Submitted on: 07/09/2007 10:43:04 AM ; Story  ID#: 20077910434 

By _Lance Cpl. Josephh Stahlman_, Marine  Forces Special Operations Command




*MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. (June 27, 2007) – (July 9,  2007) -- *U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command’s Marine  Special Operations School formally activated in a ceremony at Stone Bay here,  June 27, marking the next step toward full operational capability for MARSOC.  The MSOS is the final of five major subordinate units to activate within  MARSOC.

Although the unit -- often called "the school house" -- only now  officially activated, it has made important contributions to MARSOC since the  command’s activation Feb. 26, 2006. Lt. Col. Sean P. Conley, assistant  officer-in-charge of MSOS, believes the school has played a vital role since  MARSOC’s beginning. 

“We have been implementing our training since MARSOC  first stood up,” said Conley, a native of Worcester, Mass. “We train MARSOC’s  operational units (in order) to certify them to Special Operations Force  standards.”

The Marines of MSOS have been training MARSOC Marines, while  at the same time creating MSOS and adapting to the dynamic environment of the  SOF community.

“These Marines have created the MSOS on the go,” said Maj.  Gen. Dennis J. Hejlik, commander of MARSOC. “The responsibility these Marines  hold is great.” 

The MSOS includes a recruit, screen, assess and  selection (RSAS) section and two subordinate Special Mission Training Branches,  one here and one at Camp Pendleton, Calif. 

The SMTBs provide special  operations training in tactics, techniques and procedures, and conduct  evaluation and certification of MARSOC forces to SOF conditions and standards  for SOF. 

“The SOF community is always changing, so we change our  instruction to better meet the requirements of SOF,” said one MARSOC Advanced  Sniper Course instructor. 

Being a special operations force, MARSOC is  looking for highly-qualified Marines to fill its ranks. The RSAS team helps  recruit and screen Marines to make sure they are capable of training up to SOF  standards

“We aren’t necessarily looking for the best Marines,” said  Conley. “We are looking for the RIGHT Marines.”

Conley believes the best  fit for SOF are Marines who are dynamic thinkers and can function in a hostile  environment. They not only need to be physically fit, but have the intelligence  and character to go with it.

Marines interested in joining MARSOC must  meet several requirements before being considered. 

The requirements  include a minimum General Technical score of 105, the physical and mental  ability to perform required duties, a 1st class physical fitness test, a minimum  of 36 months remaining in the Corps and eligibility to receive a security  clearance.

Marines graduate from the "school house" qualified to join  MARSOC’s other subordinate commands, including the Marine Special Operations  Battalions, Marine Special Operations Advisor Group, and Marine Special  Operations Support Group.

“Every MARSOC unit that deploys has the ability  to impact the strategic goals of the entire nation,” said Conley. “It’s our job  to make sure they have the training and knowledge required to accomplish foreign  internal defense missions.”

Conley said the vision of the MSOS is to be  the premier FID and unconventional warfare university in the entire SOF  community.

With the activation of MSOS and with more than 130 personnel  of veteran staff and highly-qualified instructors, the MSOS is well on its way  to accomplishing this goal. 

According to Hejlik, the school house is the  heart and soul of MARSOC. 

“Without the RSAS, there would be no MARSOC,”  said Hejlik. 

Active duty Marines and Navy corpsman willing to accept the  challenge of joining MARSOC are encouraged to contact the Marine Special  Operations School at (910)-450-2720/2721 (DSN 750-2720/2721) or e-mail at  MSOS.A&S@USMC.mil, or for more information about MARSOC, visit us online at  www.marsoc.usmc.mil.


----------

